# Wish Granted!!



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

This thread is the on where you thank the people who have fulfilled your wishes and wildest dreams 

The thread below is The REAL Make a Wish Thread used only for wishes
If you guys would like me to also post a list of the Updated Wishes here I can do that.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10858

NEW WISHES POSTED HERE WILL NOT BE ADDED TO THE UPDATED LIST Please post those at the thread listed above.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Let me be the first...

*WOOT!!!*

My man Raney aka RcktS4 is hooking me up on a couple of Boli PC's

YOU DA MAN Raney!!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks to the generosity of Franksmith and Cookieboy, I now have Cohibas and an ERDM to try. Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

My gratitude To Mr. C. for making my wish come true. Thanks again Joe!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i really want to thanks AlCarbon! he's sending me some PSD4, Boli PC, and Punch Punch! my wish was granted!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

MiamiE said:


> i really want to thanks AlCarbon! he's sending me some PSD4, Boli PC, and Punch Punch! my wish was granted!


I can tell you that Al's PSD4's are YUMMY!!!!

WTG and thanks again Al


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Thanks to the generosity of Franksmith and Cookieboy, I now have Cohibas and an ERDM to try. Thanks a lot guys!


Hope you like the ERDM they are smoking fantastic right now I split a cab of those with Donjefe. LMK how that CoRo smokes as I have not yet tried one. I am going to let them rest a while.

Enjoy


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cookieboy - lusi (mid/late '03), boli rc (mid/late 03), punch-punch (late 04 - not totally ready yet, had one last night, still rock, but i don't want you to waste it), and 1 extra, should remind you of your first "real" cigar.
03041560000655823723


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

IHT said:


> cookieboy - lusi (mid/late '03), boli rc (mid/late 03), punch-punch (late 04 - not totally ready yet, had one last night, still rock, but i don't want you to waste it), and 1 extra, should remind you of your first "real" cigar.
> 03041560000655823723


Many thanks Greg. I can't wait.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cookieboy364 said:


> Many thanks Greg. I can't wait.


the lusi had some slight foot damage. the others i have are from very late 04, and would be too young to smoke. you'll burn the foot anyway, right?


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

IHT said:


> the lusi had some slight foot damage. the others i have are from very late 04, and would be too young to smoke. you'll burn the foot anyway, right?


got them today greg. They all look excellent. What is the smaller unbanded one though? Thanks again.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> should remind you of your first "real" cigar.


i did a search on some of your comments. you said your first "real" cigar was a ___________. that's what that is. it's robusto sized, from a cab '03.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

WHERE TO START, First, back a long time ago, you probably remember it well, a long time ago in Jan 05 I joined this great Club, (P.S. this will be a long thank you, so if you can't read fast, I'll type real slow  )

LeafHog, First Pif, sent me some great cigars, Carlos Signature was one, and later, the thank you, read down below.

Galaga, second Pif, another great selection of cigars. And I don't mean just a few, but these guys cover you in Cigars.

MM2(SW)S with a little contest Bomb and he slipped in a Romeo Julieta.

Eef with a nice little gift, thanks eef.

Secret Leprechaun, you know who you are, you sly Colorado Man. Fantastic gift my man, I think I know who so thank you very very much.

A few nice box splits with the Doc, Skunk36, Keydet, Nely, Lastclick, did I mention LastClick the Split Meister  and 

LeafHog again for the Romeo Churchill, that baby is still setting in the Humidor. I know, smoke it you all say, But I think a cigar like that deserves a special Moment and that Moment is May 16, setting on the beach, watching the sun go down, wife of eighteen years by my side, (hoping the wind is blowing a different direction than where she is setting) and that my friends will be a special moment. And in closing, (I told you this was a long note)

Navydoc, thanks Bro, with that massive selection, its going to be a fine time on the big Island. and finally I going to type real fast now,
To all the friendly folks here, Radar, Mo, PDS, Brandon, I was reading your post for over a year enjoying everthing, even the great classic heated discussions, and not to leave any one out but, Frank & Anita for making everyone feel like there family here at the Club Shove you down the slope Stogie :w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice post P-town


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Between Franksmith, Cookieboy and now Da Klugs, I can't wish for anything else. You guys all rock and I've got a lot of great smokes to try.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Man, this could be a long one! I have to keep it short and sweet or I'll start getting a bit teary eyed!

Before the wish list there were a few fellow gorillas that hooked me up and held me up after a great fall! (909), and summerkc, sent me my first ever ISOMs from CS! I sent cookieboy364 some fauxhibas --- long story --- and he responded by sending me some real ones to make sure I could experience them first hand. Awesome gesture!

The wish thread has been great, and the list is too long to for me to even remember them all.

But thanks go to: 

Coppertop, Navydoc, Horrorview, Nija Vanish, Al Carbon, Franksmith, D-Generate, DonJefe, PaulMac .... and on, and on, and on! I know I probably left a few out, and I'm sorry if I did.

I just want to say thanks so much to you all here, and I'm happy to be a part of the great family!!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Man, this could be a long one! I have to keep it short and sweet or I'll start getting a bit teary eyed!
> 
> Before the wish list there were a few fellow gorillas that hooked me up and held me up after a great fall! (909), and summerkc, sent me my first ever ISOMs from CS! I sent cookieboy364 some fauxhibas --- long story --- and he responded by sending me some real ones to make sure I could experience them first hand. Awesome gesture!
> 
> ...


Dave,

Your Oscar exceptance speach was captivating  Just kidding man...Congrats to a long term BOTL...Your in a great group.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

My gratitude goes out to Rod for Hooking me up.

_I guess I would have to say:

Any Cohiba Siglo
Montecristo #2
H. Upmann #2
Any Punch
Vegas Robaina Famosos

There are obviously many great cigars but these are at the top of the discovery list._

Got home from a long day (did get to have a smoke with Paul-NavyDoc, and his Brother Steve-hope you join the group here in the jungle, before had to leave town.), and there was a package from FrankSmith (Rod). He hit me up with a Sig IV, Monte #2 and a Punch Punch. I will let them rest for awhile as you suggested. Thanks for another nudge, just when I thought I had my footing :w

I also want to thank all those behind the scenes that make this all happen, My wife and Daughter for being so supportive and most of all my co-smokers because this is for all of us :r


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Cookie boy hooked me up with some erdm's from cuba and that's just awesome. Thanks!!!! I haven't smoked them yet. So that's one off my list.
-eef


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dustin hooked me up with a Cuaba Salmones split, so I am good on that one...Thanks Dustin! Hollywood Dave got me in on a Lusi split, another wish granted! And Jenny brought an Epi2 split my way! Thanks all!!!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

To all the sticks I've burned before
Who travelled in and out my 'dor
I'm glad they came along
I dedicate this song
To all the sticks I've burned before

Dave aka DaKlugs granted my wish this fine morning. These babies took a circuitous route making it in and out my door due to a zip code mix up, but they are now safe and sound, resting comfortably in my humi. I said I'd like to try a Boli PC and Dave shot me a couple along with an SLR Regio, R&J Robusto and a Trini Colonial. Thanks DaKlugs for being Da Man and all the rest of the gang for making this hobby so much fun!


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

colgate said:


> I said I'd like to try a Boli PC and Dave shot me a couple along with an SLR Regio, R&J Robusto and a Trini Colonial. Thanks DaKlugs for being Da Man and all the rest of the gang for making this hobby so much fun!


Oh, man. Thanks for reminding me about the Regios. I LOVE those things. Need to go order a box...

:hn


----------

